# Xml-String parsen



## wersi77 (14. Mrz 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie überprüfe ich einen String auf XML Wohlgeformtheit? 
Gibts da was?
Ich möchte beispielsweise die Zeichenkette: <test>foobar</test> als Element verwenden, um es irgendwo einzusetzen.


----------



## DP (14. Mrz 2006)

mit jedem parser. der gibt dir schon bescheid wenn was nicht stimmt.

kannst jdom für kleinere dateien nutzen, der ist recht einfach zu handhaben.


----------



## mikachu (15. Mrz 2006)

das geht schon mit jedem parser, doch ich bin der meinung, dass man dem extra sagen muss, dass er es machen soll.


----------

